
Introduction to musl, the best light-weight Posix.2008 library - ausjke
https://www.musl-libc.org/intro.html
======
ausjke
Binaries statically linked with musl have no external dependencies, even for
features like DNS lookups or character set conversions that are implemented
with dynamic loading on glibc. An application can really be deployed as a
single binary file and run on any machine with the appropriate instruction set
architecture and Linux kernel or Linux syscall ABI emulation layer.

In fact even pthread is included!

